

A Contemplation on Music - olliesaunders
http://preachermike.com/2009/05/07/contemplation

======
cousin_it
_Given what we have since learned about life in the concentration camps, why
would anyone in his right mind waste time and energy writing or playing music?
There was barely enough energy on a good day to find food and water, to avoid
a beating, to stay warm, to escape torture why would anyone bother with
music?_

Duh, for the same reason they would have drunk alcohol if it had been
available. Of course people want to short their pleasure circuits all the more
when life turns bad. I love hearing and playing music as much as the next guy,
but feel no need for joyous mysticism about it.

